# الحب الحقيقي يبدأ لما يقف الكلام ويبدأ الفعل



## god love 2011 (8 مايو 2009)

*  الحب مش مشاعر لكن خطوات.



      مش كفاية إننا نحب، المهم بنحب ازاي؟




  سهل انك تحب لكن الصعب جداً انك تحافظ على الحب لسنين لو مش حب حقيقي.




  لو عرفت تتعلم الحب هتلاقي أحسن علاقة في الدنيا... الكتاب المقدس بيقول :




"إن أحببتم الذين يحبونكم فأي فضل لكم، فإن الخطاة أيضاً يحبون الذين يحبونهم" لو 32:6
"بهذا عرفنا المحبة إن ذاك وضع نفسه لأجلنا فنحن ينبغي لنا أن نضع نفوسنا لأجل الأخوة" 1يو 16:3
"يا أولادي لا نحب بالكلام ولا باللسان بل بالعمل والحق" 1يو 18:3
"المحبة تتأنى وترفق، المحبة لا تحسد، المحبة لا تتفاخر ولا تقبح ولا تطلب ما لنفسها ولا تحتد ولا تظن السوء ولا تفرح بالإثم بل تفرح بالحق وتحتمل كل شيء وتصدق كل شيء وترجو كل شيء وتصبر على كل شيء، المحبة لا تسقط أبداً" 1كو 13: 4-8



لو عندك حد بتحبه عبر له عن حبك... متعتمدش على إنه عارف وخلاص... اعمل كدا بـ :




 زيارة، مسج، اعتذار، غفران، وقت تسمعه فيه، شكر، ورده، هدية، تشجيع، ابتسامة، حضن، مساعدة، صلاة عشانة، كلمة بحبك.

 *​


----------



## وليم تل (8 مايو 2009)

شكرا سيمون
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمتى بود​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (8 مايو 2009)

*موضوع جمييل
ميرسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## kalimooo (9 مايو 2009)

موضوع رائع جداااا يا سيمون

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 مايو 2009)

موضوع راااااااااائع يا سيمون 

ميرررررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## white rose (9 مايو 2009)

موضوع حلو كتير يا سيمون

الرب يباركك​


----------



## BishoRagheb (9 مايو 2009)

حلو قوي ياسيمو
كفاية بس الصور 
وكمان الكلام
ربنا يعوض تعبك​


----------



## god love 2011 (10 مايو 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا سيمون
> على الموضوع الرائع
> ودمتى بود​



_*   ميرسى كتيرررررررررررر لردك
نورت الموضوع
ورربنا معاك ويبارك خدمتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما 
*_​


----------



## god love 2011 (10 مايو 2009)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *موضوع جمييل
> ميرسى ليكى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*



*     ميرسى كتيرررررررررررر لردك
نورتى الموضوع
ورربنا معاكى ويبارك خدمتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما 
*​


----------



## god love 2011 (10 مايو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع رائع جداااا يا سيمون
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك



*    ميرسى كتيرررررررررررر لردك
نورت الموضوع
ورربنا معاك ويبارك خدمتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما 
*​


----------



## god love 2011 (10 مايو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع راااااااااائع يا سيمون
> 
> ميرررررررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ...



_*        ميرسى كتيرررررررررررر لردك
نورت الموضوع
ورربنا معاك ويبارك خدمتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما 
*_


----------



## god love 2011 (10 مايو 2009)

white rose قال:


> موضوع حلو كتير يا سيمون
> 
> الرب يباركك​



_ميرسى كتيرررررررررررر لردك
نورتى الموضوع
ورربنا معاكى ويبارك خدمتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما ​​_


----------



## god love 2011 (10 مايو 2009)

bishoragheb قال:


> حلو قوي ياسيمو
> كفاية بس الصور
> وكمان الكلام
> ربنا يعوض تعبك​



*       ميرسى كتيرررررررررررر لردك
نورت الموضوع
ورربنا معاك ويبارك خدمتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما 
*​


----------



## marmony (10 مايو 2009)

7elw awy el-mawdoo3 w rabena y3awadak


----------



## Alexander.t (10 مايو 2009)

ميرسى يا سيمون على الموضوع الجميل

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## lovely dove (10 مايو 2009)

موضوعك رااااااااااااائع ياسيمون بجد 
تسلم ايدك حبيبتي 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 مايو 2009)

*موضوع جميل رغم بساطته
ميرسى يا قمرررر​*


----------



## god love 2011 (16 مايو 2009)

marmony قال:


> 7elw awy el-mawdoo3 w rabena y3awadak



*     ميرسى كتيرررررررررررر لردك
نورت الموضوع
ورربنا معاك ويبارك خدمتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما 
*​


----------



## god love 2011 (16 مايو 2009)

elbatal 2010 قال:


> ميرسى يا سيمون على الموضوع الجميل
> 
> ربنا يباركك​



*      ميرسى كتيرررررررررررر لردك
نورت الموضوع
ورربنا معاك ويبارك خدمتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما 
*


----------



## god love 2011 (16 مايو 2009)

pepo_meme قال:


> موضوعك رااااااااااااائع ياسيمون بجد
> تسلم ايدك حبيبتي
> ربنا يباركك



*     ميرسى كتيرررررررررررر لردك
نورتى الموضوع
ورربنا معاكى ويبارك خدمتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما 
*​


----------



## god love 2011 (16 مايو 2009)

dona nabil قال:


> *موضوع جميل رغم بساطته
> ميرسى يا قمرررر​*



*  ميرسى كتيرررررررررررر لردك
نورتى الموضوع
ورربنا معاكى ويبارك خدمتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما 
*​


----------



## magood012 (18 مايو 2009)

شكرااااا يا سيمون علي موضوعك


الموضوع مفيد بجد


----------



## maria123 (18 مايو 2009)

ميرررررررسى على الموضوع بجنننن


----------

